# Business logo design tool



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I have seen a few people on here designing business logos and wondered what people are using to design them?

I've been online and had a play but then they want money to download the logo which obviously I don't want to do I just want a simple logo for free?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

It pays to have a good logo mate, speak to a few local people to you to see how much they charge, you'll end up with a much better design and the quality will be good for business cards etc


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

If you an idea and can verbalise what you want, have a look on fiverr. I had a couple done on there and been quite impressed with them. Only took a few days too.

I've since been using Affinity on my mac to play around and design flyers/posters/business cards/etc but I got the logo done elsewhere.

Also recommend InstantPrint if you want stuff printing. I've had all of the above done by them


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

The logo is just to put on my invoices nothing flash if I'm honest.

M1pui, is affinity free software on Mac? Just I'm about to buy a MacBook Pro next week


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Someone ran a DW competition in the past, offer reasonably priced LSP as a prize, at the time i think it was Dodo Supernatural, and you get to decide the winner....if any.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Bero said:


> Someone ran a DW competition in the past, offer reasonably priced LSP as a prize, at the time i think it was Dodo Supernatural, and you get to decide the winner....if any.


That's a good idea actually. I'm sure I can find a suitable prize


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Bero said:


> Someone ran a DW competition in the past, offer reasonably priced LSP as a prize, at the time i think it was Dodo Supernatural, and you get to decide the winner....if any.


Good plan i know there are quite a few skilled designers on here 👍make sure you give a good description of your company and its vision so you end up with a design you are happy with.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

danwel said:


> That's a good idea actually. I'm sure I can find a suitable prize


As a creative consultant I take one LSP of my choice for generating economical methods to create your logo :tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------

